# frosty finish and red linen micarta



## HSC /// Knives (Mar 31, 2019)

I normally etch the laminated Sumingashi I work with, this time I went for a frosted look, polished with waterstone. Not sure if this qualifies as a kasumi (mist) finish. Handle is red linen micarta which I rarely use since I prefer naturals hardwoods

regards
Harbeer


----------



## Tim Rowland (Mar 31, 2019)

Looks great! I like the simple handle shaping


----------



## inferno (Apr 2, 2019)

Looking good.

Looks like a real user that you don't have to baby because it has expensive wood on there. I prefer wood myself too. I think my least favorite material to work with is g10.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 2, 2019)

Noooiiiice... that finish is really subdued but attractive.

Not a big fan of the micarta versus wood and other natural stuff (bone, antler, stacked leather, etc) but that's just my personal aesthetic preference.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Apr 3, 2019)

here's another one I just finished up, very difficult to capture


----------



## AT5760 (Apr 3, 2019)

Wood is usually nicer, but there is something really appealing about that red micarta handle. Nice work!


----------



## ForeverLearning (Apr 3, 2019)

What are you picturing on? Insulation?


----------



## frank358fr (Apr 4, 2019)

It will be my next knife


----------

